# Rec. Sourdough starter for Licia



## kadesma (Feb 9, 2006)

Licia,
here is the starter I used...

Classic sourdough starter:

2-c. lukewarm water (90-100f)
1-tea. active dry yeast or 1/2 tea. instant yeast
1-Tab. sugar or honey
1/4c-dry nonfat milk ,dry goat milk, or buttermilk powder
1/3-c.plain yogurt'2-c. bread flour
1. Pour warm water in med. bowl. Sprinkle the yeast,sugar or honey and milk powder over surface of water. Stir with large whisk to dissolve. Stir in yogurt, then add flour and beat til well blended. Transfer to a glass jar , ceramic crock, or plastic container, let stand at room temp at least 48 hours, whisking 2 times a day or for up to 4 days depending how sour you want the bread to be. It will be bubbly and begin to ferment. A clear liquid will come to the top, just whisk it back in when you do your whisking each day. On the fourth day, feed with 1/4 c. water and 1/3-c. flour, let stand overnight then store in the refrigerator loosley coverd with plastic wrap. Feed your starter every 2 weeks.
Now...I felt the bread wasn't sour enough after the four days and the first loaf of french bread..So I've had mine sitting out since I made it last week, stirring 2 times a day and the smell is much more tangy now, I plan to make another loaf tomorrow or saturday and see. Of course, tang is going to vary from city to city, I'll never get that San Francisco tang here in Modesto, so the sourness or tang will depend on YOUR water 

2. Bring to room temp before using. Remove the amount of starter your recipe calls for. Add 1-c. flour and 1/2c. nonfat milk to remaining starter, stirring to incorporate. Let stand at room temp for 1 day to begin fermenting again, then refrigerate. The starter is said to improve with age. If a strong oder or a pinkish color develops, that means airborne pathogens are developing so discard the starter and begin anew.

Once in the refrigerator, the starter goes dormant with the cool temperature. So, the flavor stops developing as well, that is why I have left mine out...I wanted to see what would happen. So far, no pinkish color nor off smell, just a tangy tart smell..
And I looked to see about the bread machine and yes you can make this in the bread machine. I of coure made french bread..Haven't made a soft loaf that you'd use for a soft sandwich.., but yes go ahead and use the bread machine.

Hope this works for you...Thanks for waiting
kadesma
Am in the process of making 2 loaves of sourdough farmstead bread..I'm using the starter above. I have NOT put it in the refrigerator, but let it sit lightly covered with plastic wrap since last wednesday, that would be about 9 days..It has gotten more sour and I tasted a piece of the raw dough and it had a much more deffinite sour taste compared to after 4 days of sitting..Hopefully the baked bread will give me what I'm looking for, if so french bread or rolls is next on the list. Oh yes, this framstead bread recipe can be made in the bread machine...

kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 12, 2006)

Whoa, CJ, thanks so much for the recipe!!  Cristiano doesn't know anything about sourdough bread, that is one of those things I wished to introduce to him for a long time, like I did with Indian foods, fajitas, apple crumbles and cheese cakes... he taught me so much about Italian cooking I still have a lot to go to even out our culinary exchanges!!  I really appreciate the time you have taken for me despite all that is going on with your life, now I am determined to make a good job on this one!!


----------

